# snow pictures



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

only got stuck once....and thats cuz i drove through (or tried) a completely untouched parking lot (wasnt plowed, and not one person tried to drive through it) and i drove a good 30 miles or so on unplowed streets.










....im parked on the sidewalk....not that you can tell from all the snow =-o








...not plowed in
















....i made my own path whereever i had to drive


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

oh yea. one bad thing. i think i killed my cooling fan . reversing in snow kicked up snow against the ack side of the radiator and snow got stuck in the fan and it tried to kick on but couldnt move....that was shortly followed by the overwhelming smell of burning plastic inside the HOT car (heat was on FULL BLAST)


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

your otta your fucking mind!! haha u would scare me if that was my b14 :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

heh.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I cant even see my sentra :thumbup: I hope its still were I parked it?!


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> your otta your fucking mind!! haha u would scare me if that was my b14 :thumbup:


better than on the street where ANYTHING can hit it and run.........


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

okay...since we are going here....here's our area....BTW - I JUST cleared the sidewalk before I took this picture. It's the blowing shit that sucks.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Yes we got slammed and it sucks i gotta work in the shit, plus i need to put a altinator in the 1.6 today after I try to find it in the driveway:thumbdwn:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ahhh this brings back many memories of Davenport, IA with a Toyota 4Runner

I'm glad I don't have to deal with that shit anymore. Your talking about one pissed of Z owner. Now this was horrible. Worst snow storm in 15 years.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

*today's pics*

i had sooooo much fun last nite. we found this empty parking lot that qwas half plowed.....well basically i carved my own drifting track with my 4x4 sentra and literally spent a good half hour to 45 mins just e-braking it around this lil' track  ive mastered the art of the e-brake slide 








....dont mind the snow in the muffler tip, the exhausdt doesnt come out of there anyway 








....im soooooo glad i went with 175 wide tires up front.....parking like that isnt even a workout for the sentra








....other ppl cant drive in the snow, i dont trust them...so ill park as close to the curb as i can get.








....a whole lotta snow


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

your car is 4WD? son of a bitch! i got stuck twice! i was on the way to my friends house to get my sled (i was at his house the night before on the quades, talk about fun in the snow!) and the roads were ok, then there was a part where there was a feild to the left and the wind was blowing to the right. all the snow fron the feild was on the road but there were tracks and i thought i could get throught. well about 1/4 of the way i couldnt go any farther and decided to reverse, well i slid alittle and ended up in a ditch, not deep and im fine but just enuff to make my wheel not touch the ground) so i sat there like an ass and watch all the SUV's pass and i helped 2 other FWD'ers get through (im stuck why should they be?) so i used my folding slovle and dug them some tyre tracks. well i got out about 20 minutes later when my friend showd up in his blazer. then later that night i was in my oval and got stuck............thats just because i didnt care lol... im buying a pathy :thumbup:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> your car is 4WD? son of a bitch! i got stuck twice! i was on the way to my friends house to get my sled (i was at his house the night before on the quades, talk about fun in the snow!) and the roads were ok, then there was a part where there was a feild to the left and the wind was blowing to the right. all the snow fron the feild was on the road but there were tracks and i thought i could get throught. well about 1/4 of the way i couldnt go any farther and decided to reverse, well i slid alittle and ended up in a ditch, not deep and im fine but just enuff to make my wheel not touch the ground) so i sat there like an ass and watch all the SUV's pass and i helped 2 other FWD'ers get through (im stuck why should they be?) so i used my folding slovle and dug them some tyre tracks. well i got out about 20 minutes later when my friend showd up in his blazer. then later that night i was in my oval and got stuck............thats just because i didnt care lol... im buying a pathy :thumbup:


awesome :thumbup: not 4WD....but sometimes it makes me think it is  i only got stock about 4 times but nothing where i needed help from a truck.....and thats a good number considering ive been PLOWING THROUGH EVERYTHING.....2 feet piles of snow in the street are not a problem. ill have to get a pic of my last endeavor.....i was with my little brother (who i was about to beat senseless cuz he was standing outside the car doing nothing with a "deeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr" look on his face while i shoveled out snow for a path....i tell him to do the same, he does it for a bout a second and has the same look on his face 


but overall i like the snow


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

You know, I look at the snow and think its pretty cool. Cool to have a snowball fight and do other fun snow related stuff  

But the more I think about it, I realize that it would be fun for only a couple of hours, then it would get to be a pain. I got kinda irritated this morning cuz I had to wait an extra 10 mins in my driveway waiting for my windows to defrost, I don't know I would do walking outside to find my car cover by 2' of snow....I salute those that have to deal with this stuff every winter, stay warm guys and gals :thumbup:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> your car is 4WD? son of a bitch! i got stuck twice! i was on the way to my friends house to get my sled (i was at his house the night before on the quades, talk about fun in the snow!) and the roads were ok, then there was a part where there was a feild to the left and the wind was blowing to the right. all the snow fron the feild was on the road but there were tracks and i thought i could get throught. well about 1/4 of the way i couldnt go any farther and decided to reverse, well i slid alittle and ended up in a ditch, not deep and im fine but just enuff to make my wheel not touch the ground) so i sat there like an ass and watch all the SUV's pass and i helped 2 other FWD'ers get through (im stuck why should they be?) so i used my folding slovle and dug them some tyre tracks. well i got out about 20 minutes later when my friend showd up in his blazer. then later that night i was in my oval and got stuck............thats just because i didnt care lol... im buying a pathy :thumbup:


they only made a 4wd Sentra in wagon form! I wonder if you could stuff the drive train in a sedan... all wheel drive Hmmmmm


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SPEEDO said:


> they only made a 4wd Sentra in wagon form! I wonder if you could stuff the drive train in a sedan... all wheel drive Hmmmmm


thats why i was confused. this is blown310's ride ...soooooo pretty









i bet that would be hella fun in the snow.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dammit i wanna see snow


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> dammit i wanna see snow


hmmmm i dont think you will be having any soon :thumbup: 
i am not a cold weather person.....i shiver like a chiwawa......wana trade?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

snow sucks
come to Texas


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> ....i shiver like a chiwawa...



thats sexy


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

my sentra's OK...but the Z is covered under snow... I need to get it into the driveway.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> snow sucks
> come to Texas


im thinking about it.


NotAnotherHonda said:


> thats sexy


i saw your pic in OT............sucky sucky 5 dolla. :kiss:


----------



## takawulf (Jan 22, 2005)

yeah we took out the bf subaru svx in the snow... now that was awesome.. awd drift action and shit. I drove around the Mini Cooper in the snow bc my truck was buried and the 4wd is busted on that anyway.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

well the snow is gone, so heres some new pics....
































^ broken strut and i slid it into a pole (scuff mark in front of wheel)
























^ powered 6x9s > powered subs









someone pleeeeaaaasssseee just gimme 750 bucks for this thing, and you can have it :thumbup:


this pic is old....but i love it


----------

